# Les Paul/Eclipse shapes.



## Leuchty (Feb 22, 2011)

My bassist is searching for an Eclipse / LP style bass in solid gloss black.

So far I found these:

LTD EC-414 
Epiphone LP Special 
Agile/Brice AL short scale

Are there any others?

Cheers


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 23, 2011)

What's his budget?


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 24, 2011)

2500ish AUD.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh shit, Australia.  That's always fun to find stuff for.

Ibanez does a couple of singlecut basses, and Schecter had the Solo-4 for a little while.


----------



## Leuchty (Feb 24, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> Oh shit, Australia.  That's always fun to find stuff for.
> 
> Ibanez does a couple of singlecut basses, and Schecter had the Solo-4 for a little while.


 
Ibanez? interesting.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Feb 25, 2011)

Ibanez.com | Basses | Artcore Bass


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Feb 25, 2011)

Greco BEG-105






CPxyíXweb site yíõ - x[X


----------



## engage757 (Feb 28, 2011)

What was the Sevendust bass players signature Model LP? anyone remember?


----------

